# Question about altima ecu...problems



## 2POR4SS (Mar 4, 2008)

This one has me stumpped  .The car is a 1996 nissan altima,it has a no start condition,no spark,no injector pulse.The light on the ecu doesn't come on.\


Question #1...shouldnt the ecu<code lamp>come on even when not in code mode? i know on my 300zxt there were 2 lights and the red one stayed on...or the green one you get the idea should the altima do the same

and
Question#2...Since the cam sensor sends signals for injector pulse ,spark..etc will the cam sensor cause this light no to work or do i have a computer problem thanks for all you guy and girls? help


----------

